

The Witches of Salem - pmcpinto
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/09/07/the-witches-of-salem

======
subliminalzen
The book Wicked Plants gives evidence that the strange and "satanic" behavior
by the young girls in Salem was actually due to a toxic fungus called Ergot
which can distort thinking.

It had infected their rye and contaminated their cereal and bread.

The book: [https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/wicked-
plants](https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/wicked-plants)

